# Help Please Galaxy s2 Audio out problem



## john2617 (Sep 29, 2012)

Can anyone help please?
I have installed RESURRECTION REMIX 3.8 JB and can no longer get audio/music out through the micro usb.
It was working perfectly through my car stereo with ics.
When i plug it in i get the usb docked sound it charges and the driving mode icon is on screen but audio/music comes out of the phone speaker and isnt passed through.
I have tried it with usb debugging both on and off, "use dock usb audio" setting in ressurection settings both on and off.

Thanks John


----------



## softwareguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Have you tried making calls as well? Something tells me the other person won't be able to hear you very well, as had happened to me.

Only problem now is, I feel like a drug addict going through withdrawals because I can't get my Jelly Beans any more!!! ICS sucks compared to JB.


----------

